# Welches Mousepad ?



## urika (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
da ja bald weinachten ist und ihc mir etwas goennen kann wollt ich mir ein neues mousepad kaufen!
der preis spielt (fast) keine rolle....

ich habe eine MX 500...
was ich bisher sah: RatPadz, Everglide!
welches is das beste ?


----------



## gothic ghost (26. Juni 2004)

Hi,
Ratpadz Ratpad ;-) 
damit es kein Einzeiler bleibt  
Die Form ist etwas ungewöhnlich.


----------



## JoKne (26. Juni 2004)

Yep, Ratpad is das Beste, aber die tun sich in der Preisklasse alle nicht viel...


----------



## Cheris (27. Juni 2004)

Ich würde ein Speedpad vorschlagen, das ist aber denk ich nur für Zocker angebracht, trotzdem ist es ein richtig gutes Pad.


----------



## noise (29. Juni 2004)

Ich hatte bsi vor kurzem ein _Speedpad_ bin jetzt aber auf ein _Steelpad_ umgestiegen. Größter Vorteil am Steelpad: Es hat 2 verschiedene Oberflächentypen, sprich eine Seite ist glatt und die andere eher rau, also für jeden das was er gerne hätte  Ausserdem ist das Steelpad ziemlich flach.
Persönlich spiele ich auf der rauen Seite (Die glatte klebt irgendwie).


----------



## JoKne (29. Juni 2004)

Natürlich machen die Pads nur Sinn wenn man ein Zocker ist, ansonsten reicht ein Billigmousepad völlig aus.


----------



## meilon (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir das Speedpad gekauft. Ich bin damit voll zufrieden. Weil meine MX500 nicht mehr so gute Gleitpads hat, sprühe ich jedes Jahr mal so ne schicht Gleitspray von ALDI drauf, hilft super und geht ab wie Schmitz Katze

ACHTUNG: Nicht daumendick draufsprühen, sonst bringst nix mehr, ne hauchdünne Schicht muss es sein


----------



## WabbaJack (5. Juli 2004)

Ich bin der Meinung SpeedpadZ kann man auch als Nicht-Zocker benutzen 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht bei Photoshop z.B das ich damit viel besser Zeichnen kann da die Maus einfach ruhiger läuft 

Und ich hoffe das es allen klar is das SpeedpadZ nur bei Opticalmäusen ratsam sind 

MFG WabbaJack


----------



## RealSucker (5. Juli 2004)

Ich habe das Compad Speedpad und bin sehr zu frieden.
Es ist in allen Tests entweder 1. oder wird in einem Atmenzug mit den Testsiegern genannt.
Da wirste also keinen Fehlkauf machen!


----------



## Radhad (14. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein Ratpad zuhause und bin enttäuscht, wie schnell man da die Oberfläche runter hat und die maus dann hakt (zumindest bei ner Kugelmaus). Bei optischen Mäusen schleift diese dann irgendwann darauf rum, wodurch der eigentliche Sinn des Pads nicht mehr gegeben ist.


----------



## Systemofadown (14. Juli 2004)

ALso um dein Problem mal aufzuarbeiten 

Wenn du eine Optical Maus hast solltest du ab und zu mal alle 2 oder 3 Wochen eine kleine SChicht von einem Siliconspray auf das Pad geben somit bleibt es immer glatt und funktioniert bestens 

MFG das System das sich in seinem Name verschrieben hat ;-) 

P.S: Nur einen kleinen Fleck drauf sprühen und dann verreiben


----------

